# rTorrent - Acting as deamon



## Sub4sub (Apr 15, 2022)

Because transmission throws "Corrupt data check local file" message, which is independent of hardware, the problem is in the program, also, it is sluggish when there are a lot of connections.. I am looking for another solution. Deluge actually Python is falling apart, so I chose rTorrent which is compliant with the POSIX standard.

The problem is that I have a server that disables the graphics card when running without a monitor plugged in, and I want to run it in the background, is there any way to do this without writing a deamon?

Edit: I write script in bash:


```
#!/bin/bash
/usr/local/bin/rtorrent
```

And paste it in /etc/crontab:


```
@reboot samba /bin/sh /home/samba/rtorrent.sh
```

No elegant solution but works.


----------

